# what size tattoo kit for Nigerians



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

I'm going to buy a Stone tattoo kit for tattooing both kids and adults. I have Nigerians and Mini Nubians. I like the ear release which I didn't see available in the smaller size digits.

Any opinions on what to get?


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

Does this one have a spring release?
http://www.bassequipment.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?params=API-RS^REGISTRAR_IMPROVED_TATTOO_SET

Guess that isn't really a link... it's the Champion II


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture or a link?


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

Not sure why I can't make it a link, but it's Bass equipment... Grand Champion II tattoo kit


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have regular sized digits, I just wait until the Nigerians are a few months old to tattoo them.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I bought the smallest tattoo size for my Nigerian Dwarfs - 5/16'' from stone. I've been very happy with it so far. Any bigger and it wouldn't fit in some of the kids' ears!


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

I think I'm going to go with that Stone kit that's 5/16 with easy release.

Thank you everyone!


----------

